# E39 & E60 side by side...



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Pics from bmwm5.com, click for many more.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I have to say that that M5 is pretty fugly, itself.


----------



## Lomag (Jul 17, 2003)

Comparing an E39 M5 to an E60 530i doesn't work. Try that comparision when the E60 M5 comes out.

The M5's front bumper make it look really aggressive while the E60 has just a regular style bumper.

Both are excellent cars though!! :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Lomag said:


> Comparing an E39 M5 to an E60 530i doesn't work. Try that comparision when the E60 M5 comes out.
> 
> The M5's front bumper make it look really aggressive while the E60 has just a regular style bumper.
> 
> Both are excellent cars though!! :thumbup:


The bumper isn't even a real M5 bumper-- looks like a tuner bumper-- maybe from Hamann-- it looks like shite. Regardless, even from the bumper up, I fail to see how the e60 is supposed to be an improvement over the e39. Look at how nicely the various lines are blended together on the e39-- particularly around the base of the windshield-- then look at the same areas on an e60.


----------



## Thorack (Jun 18, 2003)

I tell you its just like with Ducati, the European car makers are losing there distintive features beacuse they cost money. They are starting to build cars that cost less to make. Just look at the parts count for each one of those cars. I will bet hard cash that the E60 platform has fewer parts and is easier to build than the E39. 

Now the more complex parts are subbed out. Oh well so goes the world.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I have to say that that M5 is pretty fugly, itself.


You find better pics of E39 and E60 standing side by side, then


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

What happened to the front end of the M5? 

 

-


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*What is this?*

I saw this pic on the link rost posted. What is this?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> I saw this pic on the link rost posted. What is this?


I know it's a messed up M5 and all, but those pictures make one song come to mind...

"...oh I believe in yesterday."

The E39 is dead. Long live the E39.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Hrm. From the back the E60 looks fine. From the front, that comparo makes BOTH cars look fugly.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

robg said:


> The bumper isn't even a real M5 bumper-- looks like a tuner bumper-- maybe from Hamann-- it looks like shite.


The bumper acutally IS an M5 bumbper, but the owner has installed both chrome brake duct rings AND those Hamann-esque splitters.

And you're right- it's fugly.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> I saw this pic on the link rost posted. What is this?


That's from the E60 and what you're seeing there is the radiator (maybe even oil cooler, but I doubt it). The black thing is the outside air temp sensor. I like how they don't shield it from anything so an errant rock or road debris will take it clean off. :tsk:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> That's from the E60 and what you're seeing there is the radiator (maybe even oil cooler, but I doubt it). The black thing is the outside air temp sensor. I like how they don't shield it from anything so an errant rock or road debris will take it clean off. :tsk:


Thanks, I was wondering if it's the outside airtemp gauge. Seems like a very odd place for it. I wonder how long till punk kids can realize they can reach in there, rip it off and cost the car's owner ~$250.

:thumbdwn:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

robg said:


> Look at how nicely the various lines are blended together on the e39-- particularly around the base of the windshield-- then look at the same areas on an e60.


The lines at base of the windshield are not particularly blended well, but the part that really puts me off are the squinty swept back headlights with the eyelashes and the hood line across the top of the kidneys. And the butt!


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

the E60 looks like it's been sitting in a windtunnel too long and had the lights blow upwards into the current shape. 

well i must say the E60 looks very advanced for the front. but the rear end..i gotta say...the E39 wins that one.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> That's from the E60 and what you're seeing there is the radiator (maybe even oil cooler, but I doubt it). The black thing is the outside air temp sensor. I like how they don't shield it from anything so an errant rock or road debris will take it clean off. :tsk:


Geeze. The temp sensor on a E46 is recessed from under the bumper and you'll never know it was there. This design laziness is just more proof of the cost-cutting involved in cobbling together this car.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

If wifey and I are in the market for a 5 series, we'll take the e39 and save some bucks (oh those e60 headlights :tsk: )


----------

